

John Oliver's Interview of Edward Snowden - nmjohn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykfGWcmUbbk

======
pvnick
That started out painful to watch as John Oliver kept interrupting Snowden,
but as I reflected on it Oliver was making a fantastic point. Even though I'm
a computer programmer and I generally understand everything I read from Edward
Snowden, It's early in the morning and my eyes started to glaze over when he
spoke in the interview. I can only imagine my parents or my grandmother being
completely dismissive and shutting down when they're told any of this.

Then Oliver framed everything in terms of the "dick pic program," and suddenly
captured my attention. I knew all this stuff already and his reframing put it
all in a new light. That was both a really clever move and very funny.

~~~
Aeyrix
Oliver's ability to take a concept and frame it in a way that is not only
humorous and therefore captivating, but also easy to understand, is awesome.
The guy's a genius.

------
mg1982
Worth a watch. It is painful and seemingly stupid at times but it's worth
trying to see it from the perspective of someone who, thus far, hasn't noticed
or cared about any of it. I can't quite do it, but the underlying intelligence
of Oliver's argument and performance illuminates the lack of traction he's had
at the societal level and hints at a possible way forward. Kudos, I suppose...

------
plongeur
That was absolutely awesome - very impressing how fast Edward Snowden adapted
to John's agenda. At the same time it's sad b/c even though John Oliver is
most likely sympathetic towards Edward Snowden he did a good job illustrating
that the majority of the American people (and same for most populations around
the world) simply do not understand the implications and the seriousness of
the subject.

------
ccvannorman
Surely it's worth a few citizen's dick picks being seen to stop terrorism,
right?

------
mukyu
[https://youtu.be/XEVlyP4_11M?t=953](https://youtu.be/XEVlyP4_11M?t=953) is a
better link

~~~
owenjonesuk
That's not available in my country, whereas the current link is

------
touristtam
video taken down on "copyright claim"

